# Which goggle lens is best for my conditions



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

Im lookin in to getin the oakley a frames here Oakley A Frame Snow Goggle - White Factory Text Frame - Backed by a 100% Satisfaction Guarantee | TriVillage.com but idk what color lens to get for my conditions, i ride usually in the day a little later at night where its bright some days cloudy other days but it can get really bright, or that dull blizardy brightness


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I have HI Yellow in my Splices which is made for super flat light (snowing, cloudy, fog). I actually have no problem riding sunny days with it, though I know a darker lens would be much better. I would get something in between, main reason I got what I got is because bluebird days are few and far between here during winter - sounds like you have more sun.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah, i get alot of sun but also the darker days so im either going with black iridium or the fire iridium i heard fire is only extreme sun tho so idk haha prob black irid


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe try the iridium pink, it will give you a little bit more protection on the sunny days while still giving a lighter view on the greybirds


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah i've heard good stuff about the pink irid


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

I found myself in the similar conditions and the Pink iridium doesn't really bring enough contrast, so all I see is just white ground (can't see any bumps). However, I tried my friend's smith sensor lens, which brought out all the contrast. So just wondering what is the oakley equivalent?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I wore Fire Iridium in my Crowbars this year. I didn't have any problem in low light. I don't night ski often (since none of the resorts in Vermont have lights) so I can't comment on that. However, I found I had enough contrast.

TBT, I prefer not wearing my goggles at all. I only wear them when it turns into mashed potatoes and the light goes down so I can see which line to take. I don't wear them in the park.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I wore Fire Iridium in my Crowbars this year. I didn't have any problem in low light. I don't night ski often (since none of the resorts in Vermont have lights) so I can't comment on that. However, I found I had enough contrast.
> 
> TBT, I prefer not wearing my goggles at all. I only wear them when it turns into mashed potatoes and the light goes down so I can see which line to take. I don't wear them in the park.


If it's sunny, doesn't that fry your eyes? You must also not be riding very fast because normal wind resistance also kills your eyes. Whatever works :dunno:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Well yes, I wear them when I'm going fast. As soon as my eyes start tearing up, I'll put them back down. Normally though, I'm just cruising, going pretty slow and buttering around on the greens or hiking the same jib feature to get in some practice. Also, I prefer to get sunlight to my eyes as much as possible. It stimulates the ganglion which supresses pineal melatonin during the day which is an important part of circadian regularity, good digestive health (which in turn affects immune system) and plays a bigger role in our general health than most people might think.

At any rate, the Fire Iridium is a great color on bluebird sunny days and works well enough even on overcast. In low visibiilty, it might not perform as well as the non-iridium coatings, but that's a tradeoff you'll have to decide for yourself.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

im moving to the east coast so ill shred vermont new jersey etc so if u like the fires i think il get em since u board where im movin to

and i go to the west usually once a year if i can so the fires are good for the bright sun there


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

It gets a bit dark near 2:30-4:00 PM in Vermont, especially if it's overcast. This is prime time riding because the extra cold temps mean you'll be on hardpack but in the afternoon it starts to soften up and people start to leave. It's dark enough that the Fire Iridium is not optimum but you can still see the lines fine where it's not dangerous.


----------

